# Bit too Short for Router Template Guide?



## Fogzy (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm new to the router template world, and just got setup with a Bosch RA1128 guide kit for my Bosch 1617EVSPK. I installed the guide bushing on the plunge base, and am using a bit that is 2 ¼” long. My issue is that even at maximum plunge depth, the bit protrudes only a minimal amount (1/8” or so) below the template guide. Are there specific longer bits that are intended to be used with these template guides?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the router itself has three 'latch steps' for depth ranges - a tab fits into three different height 'slots' on the body and then the screw depth adjusts within that range. check the manual - it's the "coarse adjustment" -
set to it's 'lowest' level the chuck is near flush with the base plate.


----------



## Fogzy (Dec 26, 2018)

I see what you are saying, but my issue is coming from the additional 1/4" - 1/2" below the base that the template guides add. So to get my bit to extend below that template guide it seems like I would have to leave only a small portion of the tail end of the bit in the chuck. Maybe I am just missing something... I guess more genereically, should a standard 2 1/4" long bit work with a template guide, or are specialized bits required?


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the quick change 'ring' mounts above the router plate - see


----------

